

Hotornot.com vs pickthehottie.com (from an algorithmic perspective) - icefox
http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2008/08/pick-transformer.html

======
villageidiot
The algorithmic perspective painstakingly analyzed here is that hotornot.com
uses a 10-point ranking of hotties while pickthehottie.com uses dueling
hotties to make for an easier rating by the user.

The author used the latter approach for his Transformers picture rating site
which replaces hotties with playthings.

Add a provocative title on HN and, bingo, overnight millionaire.

